# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة السبت 14 ديسمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى

المريخ إلى عطبره اليوم ومدرب الأمل يتوعده بالهزيمة
كفاح صالح : ثورة الإطاحة بالبشير بدأت من عطبره وسنقلب الموازين في الممتاز
غلبنا حسن وجاء الدور على حسين .. والغربال يصل الخرطوم اليوم ويحترف بالجزائر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال لأعضاء مجلس المريخ : هذا اللاعب سينسيكم الغربال
.
.

حسم رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال صفقة انتقال لاعب ود نوباوي منير يونس وانتقاله لصفوف الأحمر في فترة الانتقال القادمة في يناير

وقالت مصادر اعلامية ان سوداكال قال لأعضاء ناديه ان هذا اللاعب سوف ينسيهم ذهاب اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن  الشهير بالغربال والذي انتهت فترة قيده ورفض التجديد في كشوفات الأحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر لعطبرة صباح اليوم
.
.
 تغادر صباح اليوم بعثة المريخ الى مدينة عطبرة لاداء مباراة الجولة الرابعة عشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ضد الامل عطبرة وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي مساء البوم بملعب الحديد والنار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم الامل يتعاهدون على استرداد الصدارة من المريخ
.
.
 تعاهد نجوم الامل عطبرة على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ في مباراة الغد واسترداد الصدارة من المريخ وكان مجلس الفهود قد رصد عشرة الف جنيه لكل لاعب في حالة الفوز على المريخ والوصول للنقطة 30
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الامل : سننتزع الصدارة بملعبنا وتمبش يستحق المنتخب الاول
نجم الموسم يكشف اسرار انتصارات الفهود
هذه اهدافنا … وسننتزع الصدارة بملعبنا
.
.
لمع نجم الكابتن كفاح صالح خلال النصف الاول من الموسم الحالى وسجلت اسهمه ارتفاع ملحوظ فى بورصة المدربين ونجح المدرب الذى خاض عدة تجارب باندية الدورى الممتاز فى اعادة البريق للفهود محدثا ثورة حقيقية فى روليت الترتيب

اعتبر الكابتن كفاح صالح ان كلمة السر فى نتائجه الحالية مع الامل هى نتاج طبيعى للتفاهم الكبير بينه ولاعبيه وقال انا اعاملهم كاب واخ قبل ان اكون مدربا الى جانب الروح التى يتميز بها الفريق
ومضى كفاح ان الرغبة كبيرة لدى الجميع بان يكون الموسم الحالى موسم استثنائى للفريق وظلت روح الجماعة هى المحفز الاساسى لنا كمجموعة عمل حققنا بها النتائج وعازمون على تحقيق الافضل فى بقية الموسم باذن الله بذات الروح
وخص المدير الفنى للفهود الجولة الاخيرة امام الفرسان بانها كانت من الاهمية بمكان عقب خسارتهم الاخيرة من حى العرب وقال كان الهدف ان نحقق النقاط ونحافظ على موقعنا فى طليعة الاندية فى روليت المنافسة وقال انها لم تكن مباراة سهلة سيما ان الخصم فريق كبير ومدجج بالنجوم لكن توفقنا فى تحقيق مقصدنا ونلنا النقاط

وقال انه ركز بشدة فى مباراة الاهلى واعد لها العدة جيدا واطلع على غيابات الاهلى وطريقة لعبه من واقع معرفته باستاذه فى التدريب الخبير برهان مشيدا بفرسان الخرطوم مبيننا ان توقعاته ساعدته فى ادارة المباراة و اعترف بان فريقه لم يكن جيدا فى الشوط الاول لكنهم صححوا الاخطاء وظفروا بالنقاط مستفيدين من الاخطاء التى صاحبت دفاع الخصم مشيدا بلاعبى الاهلى رافضا ان يكون الخطاء خصما على اى لاعب
ومضى كفاح صالح فى حديثه لاستاد النجوم موكدا ان للفهود هدف اساسى خلال الموسم الحالى وهو العودة بالفريق للتمثيل الخارجى معتبرا ان ذلك لن يتحقق الا بمذيد من الجهد والمثابرة والتعامل بجدية مع المباريات المتبقية فى الدورة الاولى
وعن اختيارات المنتخب الوطنى اعتبر مدرب الامل ان متوسط دفاع الفهود مكانه المنتخب الاول ولايوجد مايمنع مشاركته مع الاول مفضلا
التحفظ الخوض فى تفاصيل حول الامر
وعن مباراة المريخ قال سنكون اكثر جهازية من مباراتنا امام الاهلى الخرطوم وسنسترد خدمات ثلاثة لاعبين سيعضضدوا من خياراتنا فى مواجهة المريخ وهو بالتاكيد فريق كبير وله وزنه لكن لدينا نهجنا واستراتيجينا لتحقيق مانصبو اليه من اهداف معلنة
واضاف كفاح خصوصية مباراة المريخ معروفة لدينا وبلاشك هى قمة وسنعمل على انتزاع الصدارة بملعبنا وقادرون على ذلك
وعن مواجهته لجمال ابوعنجة مدرب المريخ قال هى اول مواجهة بيننا ولم يسبق ان تواجهنا فى جولة مع اى فريق وخطف الصدارة يتطلب ان ننتصر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر الى مدينة عطبرة  لمواجهة الأمل الأحد
.
.
تتوجه اليوم بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة عطبرة لمواجهة الأمل الأحد ضمن الجولة السادسة عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبًا خفيفًا على ملعب المباراة وأكملت عددًا من روابط المريخ ترتيباتها لمرافقة الفريق ومؤازرته في مباراة مفصلية ومهمة للغاية الفوز فيها سيضمن للفريق صدارة النصف الأول.
وينتظر أن يحظى الفريق بمؤازرة جيدة بمثلما سيحظى منافسه بمؤازرة كبيرة.
اشتعال فتيل المباراة ربما لن يكون في مصلحة الفهود الذي يتقدم بخطى ثابتة وسيكون الأمل محط الأنظار ولا يتحمل وضع الفريق عقوبة بعد أن قدم مستويات مذهلة وخروج المباراة إلى بر الأمان سيكون الخيار الأفضل للفهود لكون الشغب سيعطل الفريق وقد يحرمه من جمهوره على غرار ما حدث للهلال الذي خسر نقاط المباراة وفقد جمهوره في ثلاث مباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ  يشيد بالجهازالفني واللاعبين
.
.
استمع المجلس خلال اجتماعه الذي عقده الي لتقرير مفصل من القطاع الرياضي بكل ما يختص من امر الفريق الاول وانتصارات الفريق في المباريات السابقة بجانب سير الاعداد للاستحقاقات القادمة في الدوري الممتاز ووجه المجلس بالاشادة بالقطاع الرياضي والجهازالفني واللاعبين علي ماتحقق من انتصارات مطالبا ببذل المزيد من الجهد في الفترة المقبلة حتي الفوز بالبطولة المحلية والمحافظة عليها للمرة الثانية علي التوالي..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو اواب يسلم مجلس المريخ حافز القمة
.
.
تسلم مجلس ادراة نادي المريخ تبرع القطب المريخي ورئيس لجنة الاستثمار بالنادي ابواواب والبالغ (150الف جنيه) والذي اعلنه كحافز للاعبين والجهاز الفني بمناسبة الفوز علي الهلال في الدوري الممتاز وتقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالشكر الجزيل لقطب المريخ الشاب محمد ابنعوف الشهير ب"أبو أواب" على تحفيز فريق الكرة واكد اعضاء المجلس ان الخطوة غير مستغربة علي رئيس لجنة الاستثمار الذي سبق وان قدم دعما ماليا بلغ مليون ونصف لدعم تسجيلات النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ :
اصدارالتصريحات عبر المكتب الاعلامي للمريخ فقط 
.
.
اعلن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عدم مسؤوليته عن اي تصريحات اوبيانات تصدر من احد اعضاء المجلس او اي جهة اخري بخلاق المكتب الاعلامي لنادي المريخ، مشيرا الي ان عددا من التصريحات والبينات التي ظلت تصدر خلال الفترة الماضية مبينا انها لاتمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية لنادي المريخ واعلن المجلس في اجتماعه امس ان اي تصريح بصدر عن عضو في مجلس الادراة يمثل وجهة نظر ذلك العضو وحده ولايمثل المجلس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجلس يؤكد مشاركته الفاعلة في تابين استاذ الاجيال
.
.
أكد مجلس ادراة نادي المريخ مشاركتة الفاعلة في حفل تابين استاذ الاجيال ونقيب الصحفيين الرياضيين المرحوم احمد محمد الحسن الذي وافته المنية قيل ايام،واعلن اعضاء المجلس خلال اجتماعهم الوقوف مع لجنة اقطاب المريخ التي تتبني اقامة حفل التابين مثمنين مجهودات الاقطاب كما اعلن مجلس المريخ دعمه ومساندته واستعداداه لكل مامن شانه انجاح التابين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقع عقدا لصيانة الملعب
.
.
وقع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  عقدا لصيانة ارضية الملعب مع احدي الشركات الرائدة في مجال صيانة العشب الطبيعي بالسودان،وهي شركه متعال العالمية حيث ينص العقد علي ان تقوم الشركة بصيانة ملعب النادي ومعالجة الارضية وعقب التوقيع قام المجلس بتسليم الشركة مقدم العقد والذي تكفل به رئيس النادي ادم سوداكال، حيث التزمت الشركة بالانتهاء من المرحلة الاولي من الصيانة خلال فترة عشرة ايام علي ان يبدأ العمل خلال الساعات القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر  يكون بعثة عطبرة
.
.
تم خلال الإجتماع الذي عقده مجلس المريخ تسمية رئيس بعثة فريق كرة القدم الأول بنادي المريخ، التي ستغادر الي عطبرة صباح السيت لمواجهة الامل عطبرة مساء الاحد في الدوري الممتاز حيث سيترأسها عضو المجلس محمد موسي الكندو بجانب عضو المجلس هيثم الرشيد وايمن عدار مدير التعاقدات و20لاعبا بجانب الجهازالفني والطبي.وتقرر ان تعود اليعثة عقب المباراة مباشرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مجلس المريخ : التاكيد علي اعادة قيد مطلقي السراح
.
.
اكد المجلس خلال اجتماعه حرصه على اعادة لاعبيه مطلقي السراح والذين تنتهي فترة قيدهم مع الفريق خلال التسجيلات المقبلة مع التامين علي الشروع في الجلوس مع اللاعبين من اجل التفاوض معهم لتجديد تعاقدهم لفترة اخري واكد الاعضاء حرصهم على بقاء كل ابناء المريخ في النادي وقرر المجلس الاعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب واللاعبين الوطنيين خلال الفترة المقبلة ايمانا منه بقدرات اللاعبين الشباب كما اكد المجلس انتهاجة سياسة منح الفرصة للاعبين الشباب، واللاعبين الوطنيين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحدد فئات العضوية .
.

أمن مجلس ادراة نادي المريخ علي الشروع في اجراءات فتح العضوية وذلك تمهيدا لعقد جمعية عمومية خلال فترة اربعة اشهر،حيث تقرر تقسيم عضوية النادي إلى فئات وهي فئة العضوالرياضي والعضو العامل برسوم قدرها (100ج) وفئة المهنيين برسوم قدرها(150ج) وفئة المغتربين حيث بلغت رسوم الاشتراك لهذه الفئة (20دولار) علي ان تكون قيمة اشتراك عضو الشرف مبلغ (10الف دولار) سنويا وذلك بعد اكتمال اجراءات اكتساب العضوية ،كماوقرر المجلس خلال اجتماعه الذي عقده امس بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم (2)، تكوين اللجان المستقلة والعدلية ولجنة الانتخابات عبر جمعية عمومية طارئة تعقبها جميعة عمومية لانتخاب مجلس ادراة جديد في فترة اقصاها شهر ابريل 2020، وتقرران يتم فتح باب العضوية بعد اكتمال كافة الاجراءات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن وجهة الغربال القادمة..
.
.
كشفت مصادر اعلامية أن مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن بات على بعد خطوة واحدة للتعاقد مع إتحاد كلباء الإماراتي.

وافادت المصادر أن اللاعب اقترب من وضع اللمسات النهائية مع إتحاد كلباء بعد أن اتفق على موسم واحد بمقابل مادي (300) ألف دولار.

وسيغادر اللاعب من العاصمة القطرية الدوحة للإمارات لإكمال إجراءات التعاقد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء مصيري للسودان أمام تنزانيا في بطولة سيكافا
.
.
يحمل منتخب السودان، مصيره في يديه، عندما يواجه نظيره التنزاني، اليوم السبت، على ملعب كمبالا سيتي، في ختام دور المجموعات ببطولة سيكافا، المقامة حاليًا في أوغندا.

ويحتل منتخب صقور الجديان، المركز الثالث في المجموعة، برصيد نقطة واحدة حصدها من التعادل الإيجابي 1-1 أمام زنجبار، وخسر مباراته الثانية أمام كينيا بنتيجة 1-2.

أما منتخب تنزانيا يأتي ثانيًا برصيد 3 نقاط بعد فوزه على زنجبار بهدفين دون رد، بفارق 3 نقاط عن كينيا صاحبة الصدارة (6 نقاط).

ويحتاج منتخب السودان للفوز فقط لضمان تأهله للدور قبل النهائي، بينما يكفي المنتخب التنزاني، التعادل ليضع نفسه في المربع الذهبي.

وقال محمد موسى مدرب منتخب السودان "جاهزون لمباراة الغد، كل اللاعبين في حالة بدنية جيدة عدا معتز التكت الذي أصيب خلال مباراتنا الأولى أمام زنجبار".

وأضاف ل "لا أحب الحديث عن أداء التحكيم، لكن حكم مباراتنا أمام كينيا لم يحتسب لنا ركلة جزاء صحيحة وواضحة في نهاية المباراة، التحكيم ذبحنا وظلمنا".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسجيلات الشتوية تنطلق 2 يناير 2020
.
.
حدد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الثانيمن يناير المقبل موعداً للتسجيلات الشتوية والتي تنتهي في العاشر من ذات الشهر، في الوقت الذي يقيم فيه الاتحاد ورشة نظام الانتقالات إلكتروني يومي السادس عشر والسابع عشر من ديسمبر الحالي، بحسب صحيفة آخر لحظة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السيدات يشاركن ضمن طواقم تحكيم الممتاز
.
.
ظهرت الدولية الاء على عبد الصمد ضمن طاقم تحكبم مباربات الدورى الممتاز خلال الموسم الحالى عندما شاركت كحكم رابع ضمن طاقم تحكيم مباراة الخرطوم الوطتى والفلاح العطبراوى لحساب الجولة الخامسة عشر للدورة الاولى وهى المرة الاولى لمشلركة سيدة فى مباريات الدورى الممتاز رسميا بالعاصمة الخرطوم فيما كانت اسرا عرديب قد سجلت اولة حالة لظهور سيدة فى الممتاز ضمن طاقم التحكيم بظهورها فى الفاشر خلال مباراة مريخ الفاشر وهلال الابيض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب البوشى عن المشهد …
تفاصيل غير منظورة فى لقاء شداد بالبرهان
.
.
اثار لقاء الفريق اول ركن عبد الفتاح البرهان رئيس مجلس السيادة الانتقالي بقيادة الاتحاد العام ردود افعال متباينة فى الوسائط الاعلامية حيث تناولت صفحات السوشال ميديا اللقاء كونه سعى من الاتحاد لتعضيد صلاته بالجهات الرسمية فى ظل انتقادات طالت بعض لجانه فيما اعتبرت صفحات مهتمة بالاتحادات الرياضية الاخرى غير كرة القدم ان اللقاء يمثل تفريط لوزارة الرياضة فى بعض مهامها فى اشارة لغياب الوزيرة عن حضوره والمشاركة فيه و تناولته كمثال لتجاوز لها وتدخل فى صلاحياتها ووجهت لها انتقادات حادة
فى الوقت عينه مثل ماتردد اعلاميا عن التزام الحكومة بدعم المرافق الرياضية بالبلاد وتوجيه الولاة بتاهيل الاستادات الرياضية ضمنها استاد الخرطوم بانه فتح ودعم للرياضة والرياضين سيما ان ملعب الخرطوم محظور افريقيا وبما ان المنتخب السودانى سيواجه بمشا ركات مهمة ومصيرية توقع النقاد ان يثمر اللقاء عن دعم الاتحاد فيما يلى استجلاب مدرب كبير لصقور الجديان كتوجيه غير معلن الى جانب الاسراع بتاهيل الملعب كونه الملعب الرئيس للاتحاد

الى ذلك فقد رجحت متابعات وارهاصات صحفية الى ان التغيير الذى تشهده البلاد قد اعتنى بالرياضيين قبل اعلان تكوين الحكومة عندما افردت اللجنة الاجتماعية بالمجلس العسكرى لقاء خاصا بالرياضيين بقاعة الصداقة ربما كانت محصلة لقاء البرهان بشداد احدى توصيات ذلك اللقاء
ولعل نشاط الوزيرة المهندسة فى بداياتها لم يكن غريبا على رياح التغيير وروح الثورة التى دعتها للاسراع بالظهور فى تدريبات المنتخب قبل ان تردفها باطلاق دورى السيدات والمشاركة فى دوات بعض الاخياء وهو مالم يلبى الطموحات بحسب توقعات الوسط الرياضى المتشوق للتغيير

لكن الحظ الاكبر من الكواليس فى استقبال مجلس السيادة لقيادات الاتحاد قد يكون قد طال وزارة الرياضة ووزيرتها البوشى التى بكرت بزيارة تمرين المنتخب يوم اداها للقسم ثم غابت عن المشهد وهو ماينتظر تفسيرات منها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن مفاوضات بين الهلال وسومانا
.
.
دخل الهلال في مفاوضات مع اللاعب النيحري مجيد سومانا لاعب المريخ السابق بغرض التعاقد معه وحسب مصادر مقربة من الهلال السوداني أن اللاعب بات قريبا من كشف الازرق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد في حوار من نار في الصحافة الخليجية
أوقفت الفوضى فلاحقوني في القضاء.. والقمة أثرت حتى المحكمة الدستورية 

..
أوضح الدكتور كمال شداد عضو اللجنة التنفيذية السابق في الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم ورئيس الاتحاد السوداني الحالي، أنه واجه ظاهرة التجنيس العشوائي الذي يرقى لمرحلة الفوضى، بكل قوة في بلاده برغم وسائل التحايل لناديي الهلال والمريخ، ورغم نفوذ السلطات الحكومية التي كانت تلبي ما يطلبه الناديان، ووصلت الأمور لمقاضاته والذهاب معه لأعلى سلطة قضائية «المحكمة الدستورية» في عهد الرئيس المخلوع عمر البشير.

وقال شداد في تصريحات خاصة لـ «البيان الرياضي»: وضعنا ضوابط محددة لعدد المحترفين الأجانب «3 لاعبين»، ولكن الهلال والمريخ بما لهما من نفوذ وسطوة المال لم يلتزما بذلك، فقاما بالتحايل بإحضار لاعبين واستصدار جنسيات لهم من السلطات الحكومية، واضطر اتحاد الكرة لتحديد مشاركة مجنس واحد، فحدثت مشكلة كبيرة رفض فيها نادي الهلال قرار الاتحاد ورفع قضية في المحكمة الدستورية، وكان للاتحاد حجته ودفوعاته القانونية المقنعة حتى للقضاة في المحكمة الدستورية، وعندما تسربت معلومات حول صدور القرار من المحكمة لصالح اتحاد الكرة، تم التأثير من قبل مسؤولين كبار في الدولة على قرار المحكمة نفسها فتم تغييره ليكون في صالح نادي الهلال.

ويضيف دكتور شداد: هذه هي الطريقة التي كان يُدار بها التجنيس خلال السنوات الماضية في الكرة السودانية، نفوذ من أعلى جهة في الدولة في عهد النظام السابق، وأموال تصرف بلا ضوابط، لدرجة أن اتحاد الكرة كان أحرص على ضوابط الجنسية أكثر من السلطات السيادية نفسها.
فوضى غريبة
وأوضح شداد: هذه الفوضى الغريبة جعلت كثيراً من اللاعبين الأفارقة يفضلون الحضور للسودان للحصول على جنسية وتعاقد سهل، ودفعت الكرة السودانية بعد ذلك الثمن غالياً، وبسبب هذه الفوضى أصبح المهاجم الأول في المنتخب «هيثم طمبل» حبيس دكة الاحتياطي في فريقه، وتدخل اتحاد الكرة وخاطب ناديه بأن اللاعب من حقه طلب الانتقال بهذه الوضعية، فسافر اللاعب ليحترف في جنوب أفريقيا ثم عاد وانتقل للند التقليدي.
ليس عيباً
ويقول شداد: التجنيس ليس عيباً أو ممنوعاً في الرياضة عموماً، ولكن هناك ضوابط يجب الالتزام بها كما جاء في اللوائح وأهمها لوائح «الفيفا»، وإذا أخذنا منتخب فرنسا مثالاً، فهو تجربة مختلفة تماماً عن الذي يحدث في بعض البلاد العربية، فاللاعب يصل لمنتخب فرنسا بعد أن يكون مواطناً فرنسياً ونال حقوق المواطنة قبل أن يظهر كلاعب مميز وقبل أن يفكر أساساً في اللعب للمنتخب، بينما الحال مختلف في التجنيس سواء في السودان ودول عربية أخرى تقوم بالتجنيس للاعبين لا علاقة لهم بالبلد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
الغربال ..نقطة تحول
.
.
طلب لاعب المريخ الغربال من مجلس المريخ منحه فرصة للاحتراف الخارجي وتحديدا في الامارات وحسب متابعتي الدقيقة ان اللاعب يريد ان يؤمن مستقبله
الغربال اكد انه لن يفضل نادي آخر في السودان على المريخ وانه يريد ان يستفيد فنيا وماديا بالانتقال الي اللعب في الدوريات الاوروبية او العربية وفي اعتقادي ان الغربال معه حق وان وجد العرض الافضل من حيث الترتيب الفني للدوري او المادي عليه ان يختار اللعب في خارج السودان وان ذلك لا يغضب جماهير المريخ من اللاعب.
المريخ ارض خصة لانتاج وتفريخ اللاعبين ويجب ان لا يغضب الجمهور من ذهاب أي لاعب مريخي الى خارج السودان او بالذهاب لاي نادي داخل السودان.
المريخ حول لاعبين مغمورين ومنسيين في انديتهم الى واجهات ولاعبين لا يشق لهم غبار وهو محفز للاعبين للابداع وليس مدمر لقدراتهم.
ان وافق الغربال بالتجديد يكون قد رد الجميل لجماهير المريخ التي صبرت عاما كاملا على اصابته وان ذهب الى نادي آخر حتى لو كان الند التقليدي والغريم الازلي الهلال نقول لهم ربنا يوفقك في مسيرتك الجديدة فلم تقصر على الاطلاق وانت تقدل وتقاتل بشعار المريخ وتفرح الانصار والاحباب داخل وخارج السودان.
لن ننسى كيف صرعت اندية الجزائر واحد تلو الآخر وكيف زرعت الافراح في كل شبر وشارع وحي وحلة ومدينة وعاصمة من عواصم الولايات السودانية وكل مدن العالم التي يسكنها المريخ وانت تقود المريخ الى نصف نهائي ابطال العرب.
لك التحية يا غربال الى ما اعطيت وما استبقيت شيئا.
افرحتنا ..اسعدتنا لك التحية ولسنا غاضبين على موقف اتخته لتطوير مستواك
لسنا حزينين بل سعداء لان المريخ سيقدمك للاحتراف الخارجي ونفخر بان المريخ منبع النجوم ومفرخ المواهب
اخيرا جدا
الغربال لاع فنان ويستحق ان يلعب في اوروبا وليس السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
المريخ و الأمل.. صراع الصدارة (2).
.
.
نواصل اليوم من انقطع من سرد الأمس حول المواجهات التأريخية التي جمعت الزعيم بالفهود العطبراوية و التي كثيراً ما اتسمت بالندية و الاثارة اللاهبة و العروض الفنية الراقية.

ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»، ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ  و ï»“ï»² ï»£ï»®ï؛چï؛ںï»¬ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛’ï؛– ظ¦/ظ£/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ  ï؛·ï»¬ï؛ھï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï؛£ï؛ھï؛چï؛™ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛„ï؛³ï؛ژï»­ï»³ï؛” بوفاة ï»£ï؛¤ï؛کï؛®ï»‘ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»³ï؛ھï؛چï»«ï»®ï؛­ ï»­ ï»ںï»¢ ï؛—ï»œï؛کï»¤ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»¹ï»‹ï؛ژï؛©ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثية نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï»—ï» ï»– ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¦ ï»­ ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï؛’ï» ï؛” ï؛ںï؛ژï؛‘ï؛®.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ لأول مرة علي المريخ بهدفين نظيفين ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛£ï؛´ï»®ï»¥ ï»­ ï؛»ï؛ژï»ںï؛¢ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»´ï»¦.

موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ، و ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ برباعية مقابل هدف وحيد ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛ƒï؛£ï»¤ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ژï؛·ï؛ژ (ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¦) ï»­ ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï»œï»‍ ï»£ï»¦ ï»›ï» ï؛کï؛¸ï»² و ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»گï»´ï»‍.. ï»­ ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï»¸ï»£ï»‍ ï؛پï؛©ï»، ï؛³ï؛ژï»³ï؛®.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»² ï»ںُï»Œï؛’ï؛– ï؛‘ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛—ï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛چï»»ï»³ï»”ï»®ï؛چï؛­ï»± ï؛چï؛©ï»³ï»œï»® (ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¦) ï»­ ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï» ï؛°ï؛چï»£ï؛’ï»² ï؛³ï؛ژï»›ï»®ï؛چï»«ï؛ژ و ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï»¸ï»£ï»‍ ï»‹ï»®ï؛½ ï»³ï؛¤ï»² و ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛ژï»«ï؛® ï؛£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛©.

موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¢ كان الابرز للعطبراوية.. إذ حقق فيه ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ المفاجأة بالفوز علي ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² عقر ï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï»© ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»“ï؛کï؛کï؛ژï؛، ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± بهدف نظيف ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»© ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھï»­.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثية نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛­ï»£ï»€ï؛ژï»¥ ï»‹ï؛ ï؛گ ï»­ ï»›ï» ï؛کï؛¸ï»² و ï؛ƒï؛£ï»¤ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ژï؛·ï؛ژ.

أما موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ£ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° (ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛³ï؛کï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌) فقد ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بهدفٍ نظيف ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»© ï؛چï»»ï»³ï»”ï»®ï؛چï؛­ï»± ï»­ï؛چï»­ï؛چ ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛³ï»œï؛ژï»‌.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ كرر ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ نفس الفوز بهدف ï؛­ï»£ï»€ï؛ژï»¥ ï»‹ï؛ ï؛گ.

و ï»“ï»² ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛—ï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»¥ بهدف لكلٍ و ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛—ï؛®ï؛چï»­ï؛­ï»± ï»­ ï»‹ï؛ژï؛©ل للأمل ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛ژï»«ï؛® ï؛£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛©.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثية نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¼ï؛®ï»± ï؛ƒï»³ï»¤ï»¦ ï؛³ï»Œï»´ï؛ھ ï»­ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï»© ï؛ںï؛ژï؛‘ï؛® و ï»‹ï»¨ï»œï؛’ï؛”.

موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ هو موسم الأحداث الساخنة التي شهدت إنسحابات عدة.. ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بهدفين نظيفين ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»œï؛®ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï»¨ï؛” و ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï»© ï؛ںï؛ژï؛‘ï؛® و بقرار من لجنة الإستئنافات تمت اعادة المباراة و ï؛چï»§ï؛´ï؛¤ï؛گ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ ï»ںï»´ï»Œï؛کï؛’ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛°ï؛چً.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ بهدفين نظيفين ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï»¤ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»گï؛ژï»§ï»² ï؛­ï؛¯ï؛چï»•.. ï»­ أيضاً أُï»‹ï»´ï؛ھï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛‘ï»کï؛®ï؛چï؛­ ï»ںï؛ ï»¨ï؛” ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛کï؛Œï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛ژï؛• ï»­ ï؛چï»§ï؛´ï؛¤ï؛گ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»‍ للمرة الثانية ï»ںï»´ُï»Œï؛کï؛’ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛°ï؛چً.

نواصل..

نبضات متفرقة

اليوم ستغادر بعثة الزعيم لتحل ضيفاً ثقيلاً بأم المدائن استعداداً لمباراة الغد.

المباراة ستحظي بمتابعة عالية لهذا نتمني أن تحسن قناة الملاعب التحضير الجيد لنقل قمة الدوري كما يجب.

للمرة الأولي في تأريخ الممتاز ينتقل الصراع علي الصدارة و البحث عن لقب الدوري لأندية الولايات.

الأمل يلعب بقوة في مدينة الحديد و النار و فرقته تستمد طاقتها الابداعية و القتالية من جمهورها العريض و الذي يمتلك أكبر مسطبة في الاستاد العريق.

جمهور الامل لا يعرف الصمت أو التثاؤب و تشجيعه لفريقه لا يتوقف حتي اطلاق صافرة النهاية.

أهازيج الأملاب ترّج الملعب رجاً و صوت (القربة) الحنين يثير في النفوس لوعة العشق و روح الانتماء.

(صوت الامل جاني و من نومي صحاني.. قال لي هذا الكاس لازم يعود تاني).. أهزوجة الأملاب المفضلة و التي يعشق الجمهور ترديدها بين الفينة و الأخري.

نتمني أن تنتقل أكبر عددية من مشجعي المريخ لمدينة الصمود لتكون المباراة عيداً جماهيرياً و مهرجاناً تشجيعياً توثقه ذاكرة الأحداث.

أقطاب المريخ وفروا ترحيلات مجانية للجمهور و بإذن الله لن يسير المريخ وحده في مباراة تأمين الصدارة.

غداً نرتحل جميعاً لأم المدائن و في القلب شوقٌ و لوعة لمرتع الصبا و الأم الرؤوم.

غداً نغني و نبتهج مع الاحباب بانتصار الزعيم الفخيم و فرحة الشوق الذي تبلل في محراب الهوي الأول.

و بحول الله.. غداً منصورين و مبتهجين.

نبضة أخيرة

يا عطبرة الطيبة.. يا منجم الثورات..

كيفك بعد غيبة.. حرقة و وطي جمرات..

رجالتك الهيبة.. و نسوانك الحارات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
إلا المريخ يا رشيد.
.
.
* يبدو أن الزميل الرشيد علي عمر، يظن أن صمتنا على هجومه المتواصل على المريخ، وعلى وصفه لنا بالدلاقين؛ جبن وعجز عن مقارعة هجومه بهجوم أشد وأقسى..

* لا يا رشيد.. لا... وستين ألف لا... المريخ عندنا خط أحمر.. ومن يكشحه بقطرة ماء، نكشحه بجردل دم..

* ولعلمك، وصف الدلاقين الذي أطلقه أول مرة الزميل مزمل، لم يقصد به جماهير أو محبي المريخ، إنما قصد به لاعبين بعينهم، خذلونا في مباراة أمام فريقكم المتهالك يومها، وفشلوا في هزيمته رغم ضعفه البائن.. ويبدو أن هذه الصفة وقعت ليكم في جرح، ووجدتوها فرصة لتأويل المعنى الذي قصده مزمل.. والصاقها بنا، ولكن هيهات.. فنحن الصفوة الأخيار بالفعل قبل القول... ونحن الزعماء وأصحاب السعادة... وأسياد هذه الدولة العظيمة!! مش أسياد (الدولة العميقة)..

* أما وصفك لنا بأننا عموماً نعاني من عقدة نقص ودونية، ونعتمد على الاتحاد ولجانه للحاق بكم، فهو وصف مضحك..

* أنحن الذين نعاني من عقدة نقص ودونية، أم أنتم الذين لم تتفوقوا علينا إلا في الدوري الممتاز فقط، وأيام (الدولة العميقة)؟؟

* نحن جبنا ستة كؤوس جوية من بره، وإنتوا ولا واحد..

* نحن جبنا كأس قاري قبل عشرين سنة، وإنتوا لي يوم الليلة ما جبتوا التكتح..

* ونحن جبنا كأس سيكافا ثلاث مرات، وانتوا لي يوم الليلة حتى وصافته ما حققتموها..

* ونحن جبنا كأسين عربيين - الشارقة ودبي - وإنتوا رأس مالكم كأس سماية..

* درع الشيخ زايد الخشبي في الإمارات العام الماضي، حققناه لكم نحن عن طريق لاعبنا (النعسان)، ولم تحققوه أنتم بعرق جبينكم، وخدمة ضراعكم..

* يبقى المفروض تكون عندو عقدة دونية ومركب نقص منو؟؟ نحن ولا إنتوا؟؟

* على الصعيد المحلي.. حققنا الدوري بدون هزيمة أو تعادل مرة... وبدون هزيمة وتعادل واحد مرة.. ورغم محاولاتكم المستميتة لم تحققوا إنجازا مشابهاً لهما، أو لواحدٍ منهما.. يبقى المفروض يكون عندو مركب نقص ويعاني من عقدة الدونية منو ؟؟ نحن ولا إنتوا؟؟!!

* فزنا عليكم في الستينات ثمان مرات متتاليات.. وعندما حاولتوا تحقيق انجاز مشابه، نفسكم إنقطع بعد وصولكم المرة السادسة، وباءت محاولتكم بالفشل.. يبقى المفروض يعاني من مركب النقص وعقدة الدونية منو ؟؟ إنتوا ولا نحن؟؟

* وحققنا الدوري مرة في التسعينات، بشباك عذراء حتى الأسبوع السادس عشر، ولم يحدث أن حققتوا إنجازا مشابها... يبقى المفروض يعاني من مركب النقص وعقدة الدونية منو ؟؟ نحن ولا إنتوا؟؟

* أما الدولة العميقة يا حبيب، فهي التي كانت تمكّن لكم في العهد البائد، ولولاها لما تفوقتم علينا في عدد مرات الفوز بالدوري الممتاز.. والآن بعد أن سقطت غير مأسوف عليها؛ تاني الدوري إلا تشموه قدحة، وإنحياز الحكام لفريقكم إلا في الأحلام..

* وتاني الانتصارات إلا تحققوها بخدمة ضراعكم، وعرق جبينكم، لا بالصافرات الظالمة..

* حكم مباراة القمة الأخيرة بقى ليكم غريب غريب، لأنكم في العهد البائد لم تتعودوا على مثل هذا الحكم الشجاع الأمين، الذي يتجرأ ويطرد لاعبا من فريقكم..

* وقرارات اللجنة المنظمة ولجنة الانضباط بقت ليكم غريبة غريبة، لأنكم لم تتعودوا في العهد البائد، على عدالة وأمانة الاتحاد ولجانه المختلفة ضد تفلتاتكم..

* ختاما..... تاني بعد الثورة الفتية.. ورياح التغيير.. وحرية سلام وعدالة؛ الظلم نهي... ولوي عنق القوانين إلا في الشاشة الغشاشة..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون ابو شيبة
اختلف اللصان فظهر المسروق
.
.
* العقوبات التي أصدرتها لجنة الانضباط على نادي الهلال بسبب شغب جمهوره في مباراة القمة والذي وصل حد تحطيم سياج استاد الخرطوم وإلحاق اصابات دامية بأفراد من رجال الشرطة ولاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد جاءت ضعيفة كالعادة خاصة مع نادي الهلال.

* حرمان فريق الهلال من جمهوره خلال ثلاث مباريات تنافسية محلية على ملعبه لن يكون لها أي أثر.. لأن مباريات الهلال على ملعبه مع الفرق غير القمة لا تشهد حضوراً جماهيرياً غير مجموعة الاولتراس، وكل من يتابع مباريات فريقي القمة على ملعبيهما هذا الموسم يلاحظ الضعف الشديد في الإقبال الجماهيري.

* قلنا إن مثل هذه العقوبات الصورية الضعيفة لن تردع الجماهير عن تكرار إحداث الشغب في مباريات القمة كلما تأكد للجمهور إن فريقه خاسر لا محالة أو تخوفاً من التعرض لخسارة كبيرة..

* ولهذا فإحداث الشغب وإلغاء المباراة فيه فائدة للفريق المهزوم والذي أصلاً تأكد من خسارته لنقاط المباراة.. والشغب لن يتسبب في المزيد من الخسائر لفريقه..

* جمهور الهلال سبق أن تسبب في إلغاء العديد من مباريات فريقه عندما يكون مهزوماً وعادة ما يحدث الشغب في الجزء الأخير من المباراة وبعد التأكد من الهزيمة.

* نذكر فوز المريخ على الهلال بهدفي إبراهومة المسعودية والراحل مأمون صابون.. فبعد هدف صابون الناري في الجزء الأخير من المباراة أحدثت جماهير الهلال الشغب وألغت المباراة..

* ونذكر مباراة تقدم المريخ على الهلال في دوري السودان بهدفين ناريين من حسن دحدوح من خارج منطقة الجزاء فبعد الهدف الثاني في الجزء الأخير من المباراة أحدثت جماهير الهلال الشغب وألغت المباراة.

* كما أحدثت جماهير الهلال الشغب في مباريات دولية على ملعبها بعد تأكدها من الخسارة أو الخروج من المنافسة ونذكر مباراة الرجاء المغربي (موقعة ذات المراتب).. ومباراة الوصل الإماراتي الأخيرة.

* عقوبات لجنة الانضباط غير رادعة وجماهير الهلال لن تتوقف عن إحداث الشغب في مباريات القمة في الجزء الأخير من الشوط الثاني عندما تتأكد من الخسارة وعندما تشعر بأن عدد الأهداف في مرماها سيزداد..

* العقوبة الرادعة بسيطة وهي خصم ثلاث نقاط إضافية من فريق الجمهور المشاغب الذي يمنع اكمال المباراة.. وفي حال إذا كانت المباراة في ختام الدوري تخصم النقاط الثلاث من رصيد الفريق في الدوري التالي..

* طبقوا هذه العقوبة وأسألونا عن أي شغب يحدث مرة أخرى.. ولكننا نعلم إن لجنة الانضباط الحالية المكونة من زمرة من مشجعي الهلال لن تتسبب أبداً في الاضرار بفريق الهلال ويستحيل أن تخصم منه نقطة واحدة ناهيك عن ثلاث نقاط.

* الحرمان من الجمهور في مباريات أصلاً لا يحضرها الجمهور والغرامة المعتادة كلام فارغ.. وهي عقوبات هشة لن توقف شغب الجماهير مستقبلاً..

* وحتى تطبيق القانون على الهلال يتم تغييبه أحياناً حتى لا يتضرر فريق الهلال.. ونذكر عندما أصاب جمهور الهلال عين الحكم خالد يوسف بحجر في مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي على ملعب الهلال الموسم الأسبق ولدرجة أن الحكم فقد الرؤية بالعين المصابة وكان يفترض إلغاء الحكم للمباراة ورفع تقريره.. ولكن مراقب المباراة الهلالابي هدد الحكم وأمره بإكمال المباراة أو الخروج من الملعب ليكملها الحكم الرابع فاضطر الحكم لاكمالها بعين واحدة!!

* هذا المراقب الهلالابي الذي منع الحكم من تنفيذ سلطاته يشجع على الإعتداء الدموي على الحكام داخل الملعب بشكل صريح طالما أن جمهور الفريق المعتدي يضمن عدم تضرر فريقه من جراء اعتدائه الدموي على الحكام.

* ومن قبل أيضاً في مباراة للهلال مع أهلي شندي باستاد الخرطوم أصاب جمهور الهلال مساعد الحكم الطريفي يوسف إصابة بالغة على رأسه بطوبة بلوك أسقطته مغشياً عليه وتم نقله فوراً بالاسعاف للانعاش وبدلاً عن تعليق المباراة أمر المراقب (الهلالابي) الحكم الرابع ليحل محل المساعد الذي كاد يلقي حتفه..!!

* في مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض التي الغيت بتعليق منافسة النخبة لأسباب أمنية أبان أحداث الثورة، اقتحم مشجعو المريخ الملعب في غياب الحراسة الأمنية للملعب وطاردوا الحكام الذين هربوا نحو النفق واعتدى الجمهور على أحد المساعدين بالضرب وتوقعنا إصدار عقوبات على جمهور المريخ ولكن لجنة الانضباط الزرقاء اللئيمة الخبيثة تجاهلت ما فعله جمهور المريخ لأنها كانت مشغولة ومتلهفة لذبح نجم المريخ الأول بكري المدينة وتوقيع عقوبة الإعدام الكروي عليه على الرغم من أنه لم يعتدي اعتداءاً ظاهراً على الحكم.. بل احتج احتجاجاً صارخاً على قرارات الحكم المستفز والمستهدف للمريخ رغم أن المريخ كان متقدماً في المباراة!!

* عدم تطبيق القانون تجاه اعتداءات جمهور الهلال الدموية على الحكام.. وضعف العقوبات التي توقعها لجنة الانضباط الزرقاء على جمهور الهلال بسبب الشغب الدموي يؤكد الفساد الإداري والانحياز للهلال ويجعل ناس الهلال (عينهم قوية) بدليل إن صحيفة الهلال الناطق الرسمي للنادي احتجت على عقوبات لجنة الانضباط (الهشة) ووصفت عبر مانشيت عريض الاتحاد العام باتحاد الكيزان!!

* حسناً اعترفت صحيفة الهلال بأن الاتحاد العام الأزرق اتحاد كيزان أو صنيعة الكيزان..

* إذا اختلف اللصان ظهر المسروق..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل.. (الغربال) يفاجيء الجميع ويصل الخرطوم
.
.

فاجا لاعب المريخ مطلق السراح محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال الجميع ووصل الي الخرطوم اليوم بعد أن كان متوقع سفر من الدوحه إلى الإمارات من أجل الانضمام لنادي اتحاد كلباء. وعلمت مصادر ان اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن رفض الأدلاء باي تصريحات عند مغادرته الدوحه واكتفي بالقول ربنا قدم الفيهو الخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد كارثة”المويلح”..هلال الفاشر يحقق الفوز في الممتاز
.
.
بعد الكارثة التي تعرّضت لها بعثته في الخرطوم، ووفاة المدرب العام الهادي محمدين، ينتصر هلال الفاشر بعد معاودة مبارياته بالممتاز.

حقق هلال الفاشر الفوز على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الجمعة” ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز أهداف ممثل الفاشر كلٍ من هنري وإلهامي، فيما سجّل لممثل كادوقلي اللاعب مصعب كبير.

ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”الخيّالة” رصيده إلى”12â€³، فيما بقي فريق هلال كادوقلي في”10â€³ نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة @ د.مزمل ابو القاسم 

عطبرة الحلوة (تهدينا وترسينا)

*فرض فهود عطبرة سطوتهم.. مخالبهم الشرسة وانيابهم الحادة في أعناق معظم منافسيهم  وحققوا نتائج مبهرة وانتصارات لافتة في دوري الموسم الحالي وانفردوا بصدارته حتى الجولة الثانية عشر قبل أن يلحقهم المريخ وينتزعها منهم مؤخرا.
*تعثر الامل بخسارة مؤجعة أمام حي العرب السوكرتا في الثغر لكنه سرعان ما التقط أنفاسه واستعاد قوته ليصرع اهلي الخرطوم في شيخ الاستادات ويلحقه بقائمة ضحاياه للموسم الحالي وهي تضم أسماء كثيرة وخصوما يفوقون الفهود في الإمكانات العادية مثل الهلال العاصمي وأهلي شندي حيث نال الأول هزيمة مذلة أمام الامل في مدينة الحديد والنار بصاروخ من نار  وتجرع الثاني علقم الهزيمة بهدفين نظيفين على أرضه وبين أنصاره في دار جعل.
*نتائج الامل وسطوته وقوة فرقته الذهبية الطموحة حولت لقاء القمة من بقعة المهدي إلى عطبرة الصاعدة في الدوري الحالي.
*لقاء الأحد يمثل قمة الدوري الحالي بلا جدال بعد أن اضمحل مستوى الهلال وتراجع إلى المركز الثالث بثلاثة هزائم مؤجعة أمام الزعيم والفهود وهلال الجبال.
*لولا ستر الله وانحياز الحكم ياسر الله جابو وانعدام الروح الرياضية وسط لاعبي الهلال لتعرض الفريق الأزرق لعثرة جديدة أمام الشرطة في القضارف.
*مستواه المتدهور في الدوري الحالي يشير إلى أنه سيحل غالبا في المركز الثالث ما لم يكن للسوكرتا  رأي آخر إذ ينحصر الفارق حاليا في نقطة واحدة.
*نعود للقاء القمة المرتقب في عطبرة ونذكر اننا نريده قمة حقيقية وعرسا للكرة الجميلة والأخلاق الرياضية، ولقاء لاكبتر بحق وحقيقة عطفا على المستويات الراقية والنتائج اللافته لطرفيه.
*لا نريد للماضي الكالح أن يطل برأسه من جديد بعودة الدماء والحجارة وسوء السلوك لمباريات الفهود والزعيم في عطبرة.. 
*مطلوب تقديم مباراة نظيفة خالية من المنغصات معزولة من العنف البدني واللفظي ومنزوعة من حجارة المدرجات الجالبة للبمبان.
*مباراة ينصرف فيها نجوم الفريقين للعب على الكرة لا  الأجسام كي يمتعا المشاهدين بمستوى يليق بأقوى واميز فريقين في الدوري الحالي.
*ونريد من اتحاد عطبرة المحلي أن يحسن تنظيم المباراة ولا يتعامل معها بالطريقة الغريبة التي نظم بها مباراة الأهلي مع المريخ عندما رفض إحضار  جامعي الكرات وفرض على الفريقين خوض المباراة بكرة واحدة ظلت جماهير الأهلي ترفض إعادتها للملعب كلما طارت إلى المدرجات  عقب تقدم فريقها بالنتيجة.
*نعلم مدى تعصب جماهير الفهود لناديها، وندرك انها توفر له دعما خرافيا، وتشجيعا قويا انعكس إيجابا على نتائج الفريق في مباريات الدوري الحالي ونتمنى أن تنصرف لتشجيع فريقها كليا لتخلو المباراة من المشاهد المؤذية، والشغب الذي ظل حاضرا في معظم مباريات الفريقين السابقة في عطبرة.
*لا نريد رؤية حجارة ولا قوارير متطايرة في لقاء القمة الجديد للدورى الممتاز.
*العلاقات التي انتعشت مؤخرا بين المريخ والأمل  تحتاج إلى التعزيز والتمتين بمباراة نظيفة  تنقل تلك العلاقة إلى آفاق أرحب من المحبة والتنافس الشريف والتعاون المشترك.
*نعول على حكمة مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الامل وشيخ رؤساء أندية الممتاز كي يضمن خروج المباراة في ثوب قشيب  بلا عنف ولا دماء ولا ألفاظ غير لائقة ولا ادعاء الإصابة هدرا للزمن.
*فرسا رهان الدوري الحالي مؤهلان تماما لتقديم مباراة تليق بتميزهما وارتفاع مستواهما وجودة نتائجهما وبعد ذلك لا تهم هوية الفائز طالما أن النقاط ستذهب إلى الفريق الأفضل.
*كذلك نطالب لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن تحسن انتقاء قضاة الجولة الحساسة وتبتعد عن تعيين المغمورين والمستجدين لها وتاتي بطاقم دولي متمكن يمنح كل طرف حقه بلا تطفيف.
*قمة الممتاز الجديدة تليق بعروس الثورة.
*سيحملنا قطار الشوق يوم الاحد الى عطبرة الحلوة لمتابعة اللقاء المشوق، ونأمل أن يأتي مجردا من المنغصات،، ومنزوعا من العنف والشغب  وعامرا بالمتعة والفنيات العالية..
*نتوقع متابعة ديربي ممتع(يهدينا ويرسينا).
*مباراة الزعيم والفهود أصبحت (القمة التقليدية).. ولا عزاء للبقية.

آخر  الحقائق

*فوز الزعيم سيؤذن بتوسيع الفارق ويؤكد جدية فرسان الاحمر في المحافظة على لقب الممتاز.
*التعادل سيبقى الأمور على حالها.
*وانتصار الامل سيعيده إلى الصدارة مؤقتا لأن المريخ يمتلك مباراة مؤجلة.
 *للمريخ ظ¢ظ© نقطة من ظ،ظ¢ مباراة وللفهود ظ¢ظ§ نقطة من ظ،ظ£ مباراة.
*انتصار الاحمر سيرفع الفارق إلى خمسة نقاط تقبل الارتفاع إلى ثماني.
*اضمنوا لي الفوز على الفهود اضمن لكم بقاء الكأس الذهبية في العرضة الجنوبية.
*هلال الشغب لاحق الزينين في الدوري الحالي.
*لولا تفريط المريخ امام السوكرتا وحي الوادي والخرطوم لحلق بعيدا عن السرب بفارق المهول.
*نناشد اقطاب المريخ التدافع لتحفيز اللاعبين في مباراة قمة الممتاز مثلما فعلوا مع مباراة الزعيم  ووصيف الوصيف.
*نخص القنصل حازم بالمناشدة.
*مطلوب من كيغان أن يخوض المباراة بتوليفة مكتملة.
*اللقاء النارى لا يحتمل الغيابات.
*اسعدنا خبر شفاء سيف تيري وصلاح تايغر.
*(نمرا في النمور كمبودي).
*ونتوقع من رمضان (شغب) أن يفعل العجب في عطبرة الحلوة.
*يصبح الساحر التش أكثر خطورة كلما اقترب من الثلث الأخير لملعب الخصم وتتقلص فعاليته عندما يبالغ في التراجع لمنتصف الملعب.
*الهدف اللوحة الذي سجله في شباك هلال الجبال يؤكد أن هذا الساحر النحيل يستحق لقب (حلواني الكرة السودانية).
*حلاة التش يللا يا منقة.
*لا نخشى عليه إلا من العين وعنف جزاري الملاعب.
*نحن نحب الفرق الطموحة لذلك لم نتردد في مدح الفهود.
*وفرت جماهير الامل لفريقها استقبال الأبطال عقب عودته من العاصمة ظافرا بنقاط اهلي الخرطوم.
*نتمنى ان تكرم وفادة الزعيم وتستقبله بما يليق.
*لم يفاجئنا خبر تعدي دكتاتور المريخ الجديد على صلاحيات امين المال والمدير المالي.
*هذا الإداري المتسلط يمثل أكبر خطر يواجه النادي حاليا.
*وجوده في منصبه الحالي دليل على عمق الأزمة الإدارية التي يعيشها النادي الكبير حاليا.
*وتغوله على الصلاحيات المالية يمثل أولى الافرازات  السالبة للنظام الأساسي العبثي الذي أصر على صياغته بشلاقة غير مبررة.
*جار الزمان على عبدالحي العاقب الذي عمل مديرا ماليا للمريخ في عهود اللواء ماهل ابوجنة والدكتور تاج السر محجوب والزعيم ود اليأس والمهندس أسامة ونسي والرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي... قبل أن تفرض عليه الايام العمل تحت إمرة المحبوس ومديره التنفيذي الفاشل الشليق.
* مطلوب من الصادق مادبو أن يعيد تحجيم الإداري المتمدد بلا مؤهلات.
*آخر خبر: فني الأشعة غير مؤهل لإدارة فريق روابط، ناهيك عن المريخ العظيم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 
رافقها القائد رغم الإيقاف 
بعثة المريخ تتوجه الي عطبره لمواجهة الامل ونمر ابرز الغائبين 
المركز الإعلامي 
غادرت في التاسعة من صباح السبت متوجهة الي مدينة عطبره بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ وذلك لمواجهة الامل  في الجولة السادسة عشر من الدوري الممتاز مساء غد الأحد علي  وتراسها عضو المجلس الكابتن هيثم الرشيد بجانب ايمن عدار مسؤول التعاقدات وانس نصر الدين مدير الكرة وضمت الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال ابوعنجة وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس والدكتور محمد كمال طبيب الفريق وصلاح خليل  اختصاصي  العلاج الطبيعي ومحمد علي مسؤول المعدات و19 لاعبا منهم أربعة من فريق الشباب ورافق البعثة القائد امير كمال  الذي سيكون خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني بسبب الإيقاف بالبطاقة  الصفراء الثالثة وغاب عنها عدد من اللاعبين بسبب الإصابة أبرزهم المدافع صلاح نمر هذا وستحل البعثة بفندق قراند عطبرة وتقرر ان يلحق بها عضو المجلس محمد موسي الكندو .وسيؤدي الاحمر مرانه الختامي مساء اليوم السبت علي ملعب عطبره علي ان تعود اليعثة عقب المباراة مباشرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليــكم جــدول ترتيـب الدوري الســوداني الممتــاز لكره القدم 

زول سبورت - Zoal Sport


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• ألافيس ينتزع تعادلا ثمينًا من ليجانيس في الليجا
• ليل يفوز على مونبلييه بشق الأنفس في الدوري الفرنسي
• أوجسبورج يقسو على هوفنهايم في البوندسليجا
• ريفر بليت يتوج بكأس الأرجنتين
• ألانيا سبور يفشل في الفوز على أنطاليا بالدوري التركي
• النصر السعودي يقفز للصدارة بالفوز على التعاون
• الحد يسحق المحرق وينفرد بصدارة الدوري البحريني
• حسنية أكادير يعزز انتصاراته بفوز على بني ملال بالدوري المغربي
• شرطة كتالونيا: الكلاسيكو لن يتأثر بالاحتجاجات
• رسميًا.. كلوب يجدد عقده مع ليفربول
• رسميا.. الأهلي المصري يعلن ضم محمود كهربا
• فالنسيا يفقد اميرو و جوميز أمام ريال مدريد بسبب الإصابة
• الاتحاد الدولي يبحث عن شركاء تجاريين لمونديال الأندية الجديد
• لامبارد يحذر لاعبي تشيلسي من نشوة الفوز الأوروبي
• آشلي كول: ميسي يصعب الكرة الذهبية على المدافعين
• فيرجسون: سوبر ليج لن يجذب اهتمام أندية البريميرليج
• إبراهيموفيتش يفضل مبابي على ميسي ورونالدو
• مدرب بني ياس: خسرنا 9 نقاط بسبب الأخطاء التحكيمية
• مورينيو: الترتيب الحالي لا يليق بتوتنهام
• مدرب مونتيري: لقب مونيال الأندية هدفنا.. وأعتز بأصولي العربية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6] ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :

* الهلال - السعودية (-- : --) الترجي - تونس
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* مونتيري - المكسيك (-- : --) السد - قطر
الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

* ليفربول (-- : --) واتفورد
الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

* تشيلسي (-- : --) بورنموث
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) نوريتش سيتي
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد
الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

* غرناطة (-- : --) ليفانتي
الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) برشلونة
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) إيبار
الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) أوساسونا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

* بريشيا (-- : --) ليتشي
الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

* نابولي (-- : --) بارما
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

* جنوى (-- : --) سامبدوريا
الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فيردر بريمن
الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

* ماينز (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند
الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

* فورتونا (-- : --) لايبزيج
الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 : 

* ميتز (-- : --) مارسيليا
الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

* أنجيه (-- : --) موناكو
الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6



▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 1) ليجانيس

#الترتيب: برشلونة (34) ريال مدريد (34) إشبيلية (31) سوسييداد (27) خيتافي (27)

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :

* هوفنهايم (2 : 4) أوجسبورج

#الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (31) لايبزيج (30) دورتموند (26) شالكه (25) فرايبورج (25)

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 : 

* ليل (2 : 1) مونبلييه

#الترتيب: سان جيرمان (39) مارسيليا (34) ليل (31) رين (27) بوردو  (26)

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينهي مجموعة دوري الشباب في الصدارة وبدون خسارة

تقرير :المكتب الاعلامى
انهى فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ النصف الاول من موسم 2019-2020 لدوري الشباب ولاية الخرطوم في الصدارة ، بفارق خمس نقاط عن اقرب منافسيه، وبدون خسارة، بجمعه 21 نقطة من سبع مباريات.
وكان المريخ في الموسم الماضي لعب في المجموعة الثانية، وفاز على الرابطة وكوبر ونجوم ابوسعد الخرطوم الوطني والتعادل مع النيل وخسارة من الموردة واحتل المركز الثاني، قبل ان يلعب مرحلة المربع الذهبي ويخسر من الخرطوم ويفوز على الهلال والموردة ويحتل المركز الثاني.
الجهاز الفني بقيادة اباذر الشريف عمل على اعداد الفريق مبكرا للموسم الحالي، وخاض فترة اعدادية جيدة تخللتها عدد من المباريات الودية، وفاز الفريق في 15 مباراة اعدادية وخسر 2 وتعادل في اربع.
ونجح الشريف في قيادة المريخ الى الفوز في 7 مباريات ضمن المجموعة على الغماراب والجريف والزومة ونجوم ابوسعد والنيل وناصر، وامبدة.
وسجل هجوم المريخ 22 هدفا في المباريات الرسمية في دوري الشباب بنسبة تصل الى اكثر من ثلاثة اهداف في المباراة الواحدة، بينما تقبل الفريق هدف وحيد في مباراته امام الجريف والتي كسبها بهدفين لهدف.
وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ اجرى تغييرات كبيرة على الجهاز الفني من المجموعة التي كانت تشارك في الموسم الماضي، حيث اشرف المدرب ابذار الشريف على عملية الاحلال والابدال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينازل الهلال في قمة دوري السلة
المركز الإعلامي
يخوض فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصر اليوم السبت بصالة طلعت فريد مباراة قمة دوري السلة الممتاز والتي تجمعه بنادي الهلال وقد أكمل الفريق إستعداداته للقاء ومن جانبه ناشد مدير الكرة أمير سفاري جماهير المريخ لدعم ومؤازرة الفريق اليوم في مباراة القمة التي أكد على أهمية الفوز فيها كي يترقى الفريق لمراكز الصدارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينازل الهلال في قمة دوري السلة
المركز الإعلامي
يخوض فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصر اليوم السبت بصالة طلعت فريد مباراة قمة دوري السلة الممتاز والتي تجمعه بنادي الهلال وقد أكمل الفريق إستعداداته للقاء ومن جانبه ناشد مدير الكرة أمير سفاري جماهير المريخ لدعم ومؤازرة الفريق اليوم في مباراة القمة التي أكد على أهمية الفوز فيها كي يترقى الفريق لمراكز الصدارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين يقود الدفاع .. ديربي سبورت تكشف توليفة المريخ للأمل
ديربي سبورت/ عطبرة

تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن توليفة المريخ في لقاء الغد أمام الأمل عطبرة ستشهد تعديلات عديدة سيما على مستوى الخط الخلفي الذي ضربته الغيابات، حيث يفتقد حامل اللقب لخدمات أمير كمال للإيقاف وصلاح نمر والتاج يعقوب للإصابة والصيني لتواجده مع المنتخب باوغندا .. وعلى ضوء تلك الغيابات، ينتظر أن يقود ضياء الدين محجوب خط دفاع المريخ في لقاء الغد على أن يلعب بجواره حمزة داؤد في وسط الدفاع مع مشاركة التكت في مركز الظهير الأيمن ومحمود امبدة كظهير أيسر .. بينما ينتظر أن يلعب في الوسط كل من محمد الرشيد، نيلسون ورمضان عجب وفي المقدمة التش، النعسان وسيف تيري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج إبراهيم يمتدح رئيس رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية

كتب : أحمد دراج
#ووااوواا
دون نجم المريخ ولاعب طرفه الأيمن الكابتن التاج إبراهيم على صفحته الشخصية على السوشال ميديا فيس بوك إمتداحا لرجل ظل لفترات طويلة يخدم هذا الكيان بجانب روابط المريخ بالإمارات هو قطب المريخ محمد أحمد قنيب.

وكان أن تعرض نجم المريخ التاج لإصابة أبعدته لفترات طويلة من ممارسة نشاطه مع المريخ وفي هذه الفترة يجري فترة علاج بدولة الأمارات وتحت إشراف الرجل الإنسان الأنيق د. جار النبي وبإهتمام كبير من رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية ورئيسها السيد محمد أحمد قنيب.

ويذكر أن اللاعب قد تجاوز الأصابة وهو في مرحلة التأهيل وملامسة الكرة في فترة اسبوعين وبعدها يمكن أن ينخرط مع الفريق بصورة طبيعة وكان أن تم تشخيص جديد للاعب وأثبت سلامته تماما وفقط يحتاج لفترة تأهيل لتقوية وتدريبات تقوبة..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

